# was ist freehand



## kun-2oTh (13. November 2001)

jo klasse topic denkt ihr euch jetzt bestimmt 

also mein problem: ich habe mir vor einigen tagen freehand besorgt, da ich schon viel gutes über dieses prog gehört habe. nur hab ich da echt kein plan.

könnt ihr mir mal einen kleinen überblick über sinn, zweck, funktion und anwendung dieses programmes verschaffen.

ich hoffe, da mir macromedias programme im allgemeinen nicht so zusagen... versucht das zu ändern


----------



## -H- (13. November 2001)

hi,

Freehand ist schon ein sehr komplexes Programm. Ich werde nur eine sehr knappe Übersicht verschaffen können. Mußt bei speziellen Dingen einfach nochmal genau nachfragen.

Freehand ist ein Vektororientiertes Grafik Programm. Dort erstellte Grafiken bestehen nicht aus Pixeln sondern aus 'Zeichenwegen' (vgl. Photoshop Pfade), sind also quasi Auflösungunabhängig.

Man kann mehrere Seiten in einem Dokument speichern, Texte in nahezu uneingeschränktem Rahmen editieren und externe Bilddateien einbinden weswegen es auch sehr oft zum setzen ganzer Broschüren, Hefte oder Magazine verwendet wird. Auch Verpackungen jeglicher Art werden meist in Freehand angelegt.

Logos, Symbole, Icon und so kram werden professionell mit Freehand erzeugt (Die Comicköpfe bei den MTV-Awards wurden mit FH gemacht).

Bis auf  wenige Ausnahmen bietet Illustrator den gleichen Funktionsumfang, hat aber die gewohnte Adobe Programmoberfläche und ist dadurch intuitiver zu erlernen.

H


----------



## kun-2oTh (13. November 2001)

aha, hört sich interessant an.
an illustrator komm ich im moment wohl nicht ran, aber ich werde mal n bissel in fh rumprobieren...

ich werde sicherlich noch einige fragen haben, also versucht mir schonmal welche vorwegzunehmen 

dankeschön erstmal..


----------



## sparky (30. Dezember 2001)

*das heisst?*

das heisst ich sollte mir gleich illustrator zulegen, wenn mri die adobe sachen mehr vertraut sind!? 
ratet mir irgendwer was? oder beides erleren? schadet sicher net, is es aber überflüssig??

gr
hanna


----------



## L-Boogie (31. Dezember 2001)

Wenn du Sachen für Print machen willst, greif lieber zu Freehand. 
Hatte damals bei ein paar Printkollegas nachgefragt und alle haben mir zu Freehand geraten. 
Illustrator würde im Printbereich einiges an Substanz fehlen. Der Funktionsumfang von Freehand ist größer, aber die Benutzerführung schreit zum Himmel. Mit Geduld und Spucke bekommt man das aber auch in den Griff.

Wenn du die Sachen "nur" für das Web brauchst langt Illustrator. 

Letztendlich ist es eher eine Glaubensfrage. Frag mal nen Mac-User ob er auf ner Dose arbeiten will... 

By the way: Ich mach Web und bin trotzdem bei Freehand gelandet...


----------

